

Reddit wants free speech, as long as it agrees with the speaker - api
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/oct/15/reddit-free-speech-gawker?fb=optOut

======
api
Those who oppose an open Internet always drag up things like pedophilia, abuse
porn, stalking, libel, and bullying. These are forms of abuse and harassment,
not free speech.

Very, very badly handled... so badly in fact that the dirt seems to stick.
Also, as the article points out, very bad for the cause of genuine free
speech.

